# Betta Pumpkin lol



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

self explanatory I had to fight my unripe pumpkin today 
sorry for the bluryness but i thought you guys would appreciate the idea


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sweet I am carving a betta pumpkin too!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Woot!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool idea!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

that is awesome! good job!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha thanks everyone lol it looks so out of place with the other decorations but I love it XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow great job looks awesome love it !!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome job! I might try it sometime.....


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

That is so cool!

You should enter it in the photo contest!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got a pumpkin....now off to carve a fish in it! lol :blueyay: :redyay:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a photo contest ?! 

And yay more fish pumpinks lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

NICE! mine ended up looking like a Pig from angry birds :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicely done! =D 

Tikibirds LOL!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Tikibirds you make me laugh I was seriously worried about having that happen to mine lol.


----------

